

The future of books is on your phone – interview with Oyster co-founder - jonathansizz
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/5/7156767/oyster-willem-van-lancker-interview-future-of-books

======
lazyant
One anecdote point: there's like zero chance I'm reading a book in my phone
(or anything more than a couple paragraphs for that matter), I read on Kindle,
I don't even read on a tablet.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yet my wife reads only on her phone, because she can get books on tape and
plug a headset in. The Kindle used to have a "read to me" feature but Fire
dropped it sadly.

